# Rotary Snow Plow Build



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a start on my rotary snow plow build. It is based on the UP 90001 plow, UP still has the 90002 in operating condition in the Cheyenne Roundhouse. It's shiny!

















It scales out to be 52' long, whch makes an Aristo FB unit just right. I got one on ebay that a guy had started a rotary plow but had not gotten far. I stripped
off what he had put on and started over. He had a blade in the box that I used. I got a 4" plumbing pipe cap, had to turn it a bit on the lathe so the blade
would fit inside.








I put in some good braces, since I figured it would be vibrating some. They are glued/screwed to the frame. I'm using a old 12 volt drill I had, but will use a
18 volt battery to spin it faster. Ron Senek said that is what he did.








I got some aluminum angle to screw to the frame to strengthen it some and let me make the body a bit wider. You can see that it hangs over the side quite a bit

in the top two photos. I plant to use plastic for the sides and have the top removable.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry,

Well it looks like your off to a great start. I'll be watching this thread closely as I have one of these on the to do list.

Chuck


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry 

WHY are you building this??? Your too much of a big sissy to go out and play in the cold.. it needs to be under 20 degrees to work really well,, I KNOW...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice start. Will be interesting to see the end results. As Marty says why. Guess it will be a self queen.







. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, I ran my steamer last year when it was 20! I'ze tuff!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
Your snowplow looks like it is off to a great start. I look forward to seeing your progress.
JimC.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

How about bringing it to Marty's, so we can have a good look. The way it feels lately we my have snow by then.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Doubt it will be done Mike!


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like a great start!!! Did you lengthen the frame like you talk about?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, No I did not, found out my blowing it up from photos was off, so no need.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

After power washing on the barn some I got back to the rotary. I installed some aluminum side rails to stiffen it and to use
to attach the side body panels to. I used plumbers tape to hold the drill motor in place.









Side View


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry looks great. Does you're motor twist when you run it? I found that I had to secure the old drill mec. from twisting. Sean


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean, have not tried it out, seems to be held down pretty good. Cut the plastic sides today, but have been busy with mowing/barn/etc....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Got some done yesterday, after power washing some on the barn. I used some 4" thin wall pipe plastic for the curves on the exhaust chute.








Detail shot








It's just sitting on there right now, will re-inforce it a big on the inside yet, and some sanding.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The UP has a rotary in the roundhouse in Cheyenne. It is sooo shiny it is hard to get a shot of it, this is the best I got. It is still operational and was used a 
few years back.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Good beginning. What are you using for the impeller? 

Terl


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the blade with the B unit I bought off ebay. Guy had started it but ran out of time. I think it is from some vacuum cleaner, that is what 
most folk use. Painting on the barn right now, so won't be much progress for awhile! Tired.....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry always after dinner to work on this







. You got to keep fit and young. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty tired tonight RJ!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Is your prototype at the Saint Louis RR museum? If so I have seen it and it is massive! Like a nerd I was climbing all over it and stuff, the wife was embarresssed! hehe


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
Tim Mulina took some shots of the one at St Louis for me. You have any of the top of it? One in Cheyenne appears to be the same as the St Louis one.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

no sir I don't. At the time I would have never thought of modelling it. I will be watching this post with great anticipation and am sure UP would like to see the finished model as well! Are you going to wrap it in polished stainless? OOOOOOO MY, SHINY! Maybe a little rust etc. I wonder if the museum will be open this Sunday when I try and make the club meeting up there? I am thinking reconasence mission here. 
(why is there no spell check on here? for Marty I mean)


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 07 Sep 2009 08:49 AM 








Detail shot
Jerry,

Just found this thread, and it looks like a very impressive build. One thing catches my eye, though..

Looking at that impeller, it looks as though it should run clockwise (when looking into it), but it seems like your chute is angled for it to run counterclockwise. I think that if you run it counterclockwise, it will pull snow toward the enter of the impeller because of the angle of the vanes.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken, 
Ron Senek's is the same way and he said it works fine. I've been busy painting the barn and other chores, have not tried it out yet.


----------



## daleb (Dec 19, 2008)

Jerry, your work is really great. Just for fun, here are some shots of an older rotary in Breckenridge, Co. Regards, Dale 

http://photo-sharing.winsoftmagic.com/1/use6ycy0.htm


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken I tested it with a 12 v and 18 v battery. 18v into the 12v drill motor is the way to go. Did find it threw the snow better going clockwise, surprised me. Threw lots better that direction. I thought, it would be best with the wide end of the blade coming around and scooping up the snow(sawdust) but it did better the other way! You were right! I think I will make it so it goes either way and just have the discharge chute sitting on top when it is displayed. Now to making the body/cab! Looks like rain today, so no barn painting.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got back to the Rotary Snow plow. Decided to do the inside of the cab, since the windows are sort of large. Took a lot of pix of the inside
of the one in the Cheyenne Roundhouse.








The scoop just sits on top, since it tends to clog up, will take it off when blowing.








The floor is attached to the upper section, which pulls off for access to the battery and maintenance.








The roof will be glued on, once I get the interior done. Whole thing will be covered with the metal foil duct tape. I will emboss it with rivet patterns.








The little piece on top still needs to be cut down some. The center of the windshield does bump up like that in the middle.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy Cow!!!!








Are you sure you want to use it?
Great progress Jerry


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, is that the new blade? If so, how did you turn it down?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Same old blade Ron. Both have about exactly the same shape. Just the new one is clear.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I had taken some pictures of the interior of the UP snow plow at the Cheyenne Roundhouse. Using my art program, I squared them up and
printed off the controls/gauges. I sized them to fit the plastic panels I made for the interior.









The installed cab interior. Had fun!








View from the front.








The door to down inside is a thin piece of plastic painted black.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, are building an outer space vehicle? Looks like it should go on the moon! Do they have a layout up there














Looks real nice, like what you did with the little photos. Driver will have to look at something!

tom h


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

The SPACE Rotary Snow Plow landing on the moon?????? you need a Rocket behind the Rotary Snow Plow ! That is a good idea to PLOWING THE MOON DUST"

Looking good Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan, will be using the plastic pipe you brought to Marty's soon for the flanger underneath it. It's based on a real UP snowplow(they had several 
like this one) Look at the pix at the beginning of the article. No moon involved!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, No problem Glad you could use it. Your snow plow is well on its way. I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Jerry. When you first posted pictures I was hooked.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

You better hurry up and get it done, cause the snow is coming any day now


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah forecast for tonight, might do a trial run.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

IMPRESSIVE!!! Keep on the good work Jerry. Hope you finnish it before it starts to snow..


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

IMPRESSIVE!!! Keep on the good work Jerry. Hope you finnish it before it starts to snow..


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

No work on it today, doing other stuff.


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Looking good!!! I will have to come out and check it out. To bad about the first run and the track being iced up!!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ron, come on out!

Got some more done on the Rotary. Side scoops were added on and working on the rear end. Using a B smoke unit fan for the fan they had in back,
looks close enough to me. Should get the roof on soon, then start adding the adhesive backed metal duct tape, should look good for the shiny metal and
I can emboss rivet patterns in it. Will use it around the windows also.








Side scoops close up.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got back to the rotary, rain canceled out barn painting-YEAH! Here I am using the metal duct tape that has a backing
you peel off, then stick it on. First though I used a pounce wheel to put in the rivet patterns and a ball point pen for
the lines. Still need to cut a couple of vents, as you see the front ones are opened up.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

looks great ......

where did you get the tape? 

and I see you put it on the inside ring where the snow will pass ... do you think it will stay stuck ?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Jerry, is the tape conductive??


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get it at hardware stores, Saw it in Walmart even. Yes it is conductive Mike, I left a gap in it there in front, in case the front scraper touched 
both rails. I've seen copper tape in garden catalogs, but not lately. Used to try and use it, but the metal duct tape is a lot cheaper. Sure handy stuff!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

The tape looks great! I really like the rivet detail.

Are you going to paint over the tape or leave it be? 

I hope the tape holds up well because it looks just like thin metal panels. Your plow will look great even in the non snowy months sitting in a yard.

This metal tape is great for lots of projects. Never thought to use it for "G" gauge trains. The last thing I used this tape for was a small version of the infamous "Falcon" balloon my sister made for her stuffed animals. I thought it was pretty funny and the balloon looks a lot like the real thing. Here's a link to her photo journal about it: Stuffed animal Falcon Balloon


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Matt, the rivet detail was put in with a pounce wheel. You can get them in art/sign shops. It will stay shiny, that is the 
way the one in the CHeynne roundhouse is. The foil sticks on well, just clean the surface with alcohol first.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Without sounding selfish, I hope you have some crappy weather to get this plow done and running in time for the real widwest winter, cause I wanna see pics!


----------



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

Jerry, that is looking great to say the least. I like what you have done so far and the ideas you implemented. Can't wait to see pics of it doing what it is designed to do.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,

You probably don't remember, since it's been soooo long ago, that Kevin first came up with the idea of using aluminum tape on passenger car roofs. I adopted his idea for my private car.










Doc


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I just want to add that Jerry has certainly taken the use of tape to a whole new level. Great work Jerry.

Doc


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work there Doc!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

After two days of cleaning my work room and hopefully the re-organizing of my storage/layout will lend itself to my putting things away more and finding them 
when I want them-faint hope! Oh well....anyway I got back to the rotary build. The side here is done, still need to do the other side and the upper area. Two doors
are embossed on the side and a flanger is now underneath. It will stay silver like this, one in the Cheyenne roundhouse is even shinier!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW Jerry you are doing some mighty fine work on this. Very IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Looking better all time. It looked great when I came out the other day!!!!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Very, very impressive. Can't wait for the video.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Jerry all you need now is some snow. Lots and lots of snow.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sides are done, doors embossed in. Getting to the windows on top. The glass areas will be cut out, exposing the clear plastic. 








Note the LED's in the front.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Getting the sides done. I cut down some of the grills from the B unit, I used for the rotary base, for the side vents. I'll have to puzzle out the top,
I don't have any pix of it.








Rear view. May line around the fan with the foil also.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is that a fan in the back too? Wuffo? 

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bit more done on the rotary. Tore off the cab protrusion on top last nite, was not quite right. This one is better. Once it is glued down and
covered with foil I will add some grills to the roof, walkway boards and stanchions. I have some E-8 round grills and a square one, can't really
tell from the pix I've gotten what is really on top, so guess no one will know the difference. Still need to cut the foil off the windows to expose the
clear areas. SOme of the windows are over white plastic, so those windows will just be shiny black vinyl to simulate the glass.








Note the figure I made is seated in the cab. Side frames are also painted silver now. You can see the LED's I mounted in front also.









Need to clean off some plastic dust from sanding! The scoop on the blade will be changed, but will only sit on there for looks and be removed for operation.









I added foil around the rear fan and painted the door silver.


----------



## Grimm (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice!! Not in my time frame of interest, but still an excellent job! 

Jason


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

yes the snow keeps getting in the way of pictures 

all I could find where these


----------



## AzRob (Sep 14, 2009)

What are those fan-looking things over the front windows? Those don't appear in your static picture. Are they some sort of high-speed wiper?


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

YES


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Steam is put into those circles, from what I understand to keep some vision.
Shot of the inside of the cab in the Cheyenne Roundhouse. Maybe they do rotare, seem to be motors in the center?










I posted some pix of it on my layout yesterday under rotary test run or some such title.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I seem to remember a vidio with them spinning ....... did not know about the steam hookup but can see it in the picture


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I may be wrong about the spinning 

see this video 


http://www.rail-videos.net/video/view.php?id=1535


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, they spin. They're called clear-view screens, and you see them sometimes on ships too. The idea is that the centrifugal force throws off the water (or snow in this case) to keep them clear. The advantage is that it's always throwing off the water, so you always have a clear view instead of catching glimpses between wiper passes. Looking at the last scene in that video, it seems to be working well for the two center windows, but the right side window is covered with snow. I'm not sure if that's because that one isn't turned on for some reason, or if it was simply overwhelmed with all the snow piled on top of it, so the screen is just spinning under the snow, and the snow has nowhere to go.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Jerry. Just wonering about the fan on the back where the slide switches are located. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The real one has a fan back there, has some screen over it, have not figured that part out yet!


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

picture of the back also you will need to paint up a water car .....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah Scott, I got some shots of that in Cheyenne also, and the box car they use, not sure I will do all of that though!
Worked on the windows and got them cut out, I put black vinyl to simulate the glass in the rest of it. Discharge chute was 
re-done and had foil put on it.
















Next is the top walkway and vents and the ladders up the sides.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks really good







Almost too nice to actually use it









I think the tank car should be easy to do, and would look nice behind your rotary. The Aristo single dome tank looks a lot like the prototype, especially the ones with the top walkway.


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

You need to build the tank car to go with the plow!!!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone have a Aristo single dome tank car with the top walkway that would work for the rotary's tank car above? Will repaint it, so road name 
does not matter. Of course, it has to be low priced!


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

*Jerry,that is one cool snowplow!*

*Great work!*

*Jim*


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome snowplow Jerry!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

How is the plow coming along? It has been a while since we've seen an update


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I got the red stripe on, used vinyl again for that. Wired in some MU cable to the FA-B board that the rotary is made from. So now I can 
plug into the RS-3 that I repainted and spread out the track power for pushing. The blade is powered by a 12 volt drill on a 18 volt battery.
I found some top grill material, working on that right now. Had been waiting for some E-8 grills from a guy, to put under the top mesh walkway,
but he never did send any. So I took a pix of the one I had and printed it off, will have those underneath, not the best option, but should
look fine. Then the back grill and lettering should be it. Need to get my wife to cut vinyl lettering but she's in Christmas mode.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Jerry but you better watch Syl she might decide to decorate it too. It would look good with blinky lights all over it plus it needs some RUST.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Jerry the stuff you come up with and build always impress's me nice work


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry rust fans, but if you look at this pix I took of the rotary in Cheyenne, NO rust! Nyah, Nyah!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll say one thing. You did one fine job after getting what you did off of evil bay. Your going to have Marty licking his chops. Thanks for sharing Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks RJ, could have never done it without Marty's inspiration of making his and sharing information Kudos to Ron Senek also for 
his help and sharing how he made his. Easier to do it when someone else has done it first. So thanks guys!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty 
is getting lazy in my old age. I finally got my B unit out today and getting it ready as my new poswer car for mine. 
Jerry 
needs to enter his in some contest.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for your comments Marty, let's see some pix of your new builds.

I got a new blade on the snowplow, the one that Rayman recommends on his web site. Ron Senek ordered one for me when he got his.
I put a large wing nut on also, Jim Carter recommended that. Aids in getting the center snow. I added some weight to the rotary and
the RS-3 I'm using as a pusher unit. Cold out, but no snow. Here's the new blade, painted red as is the full size one.


----------



## Grimm (Oct 5, 2009)

That is looking really great Jerry! I can't wait to see it in action.  

Jason


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted a video of it on the forum, not sure which one. Here's the address:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewugstqn6LU


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the video and I love your crane. Keep them coming Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Waiting around for snow can drive the rotary crew NUTS! Here you can see they painted the blades on the plow silver. Management got on them for wasting silver paint and docked their pay, but they stood proud and tall!


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good but where are these elusive crews. Management should pay extra because they didn't slop the job.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Great model! Also liked the well edited video. I noticed that the physics of the snow which has a natural tendency to clump together instead of feeding into the rotars. I have an idea which is non prototypical but you might be interested in trying it. Attach some pieces of music wire to the blades which stick out about an inch infront of the scoop housing. These might act to slice and break up the snow, kind of like a cheese slicer. Might help, but be sure and keep your fingers clear! 

Terl


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Good Build! love to see it in action!!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Adding the red ladders. Ozarks from Mike Kidman. They add something, just hope I don't knock them off during operations. Snow is forecast for Wed, but may get freezing rain first which would mess things up.


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Jerry

think you said that you started with a B unit, did you use silver paint or what?? It is a Super job, that I know you are proad of, and, rightly so !! When does mass production begin ??









audi 84 aka Noel I


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

AUDI, 
Go back to page one of this and read through it. Page 2 describes the silver. CUstom made units start at $1500, or an Aster in trade, B unit must be furnished.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Those ladders add the perfect touch.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My lovely wife cut the lettering for the rotary and I got it on today. This pretty much wraps it up. Little grill detail on the back is all.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry take a bow!!!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

A REAL BEAUTY!! LET IT SNOW! LET IT SNOW! LET IT SNOW!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Job Jerry. Now to put it into service and see some more action shots. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I have 5' drifts in the backyard right now, so not likely!


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry 

Great model. Looks just like the prototype. 

Terl


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Terl, I dug out the tunnels/bridges, but still some ice on the track and no ice melting weather in sight, and NO I'm not going to use my heat gun!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry 
Now that it's done , and you have run it, i would like to ask? 
Do you run the plow 's motor full throttle? 
Did you include forward/reverse in you're power hook up! 
How often do you revers it? 
Does it chew up the snow O.K./ Great? 
When you push it down the tracks do you have to weight for the Rotary to catch up, or can you run the extra @ a good clip? 
When I run mine on track power, I seem to end up pushing snow. 
So I'm installing Battery( Marty) just in the rotary plow. 
So many questions! 
Thanks 
Sean


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean, 
The motor for the plow itself is a 18v battery to the 12v drill motor, runs full bore. 
The unit itself is track power, as is the pusher unit. 
I do have a DPDT switch for the blower motor, if run in reverse it tends to loosen the chuck. 
I put a new blade on it and the big wing nut, but the weather has not co-operated since. 

hope this helps, no snow is forecast for awhile though.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes it does! 
Thanks 
I am going to run the drill on batt. then see how it works!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Really outstanding! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

It's an impressive, massive, giant and shiny beast!!! Great work on the lettering and striping. It's an unique model and a very interesting build to follow.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Some final shots of the rotary before I put it in the shed. Snow is melting and none is forecast. Got the top rails/grill on and the UP stickers, so this is pretty much it. Fun to do and anxious for more snow, now on to the next project!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
Are the rivets on the foil fragile? When you used your star wheel on the backside of the foil tape did you remove the protective backing first or were you able to make the rivets with the backing in place?
JimC.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Rivets hold up well. I used the pounce wheel from the back, with the backing still in place. You can also score lines from the front or back with a ballpoint pen and they hold up pretty well also. Roll of the foil is pretty cheap, don't get it at Walmart though. I'd go to Ace there down from you.


----------



## TwistedXT (Mar 26, 2010)

Any further status since the build?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been working on the tank car that goes behind the rotary. Putting batteries/RC in it. I have written some and posted pix in the forum about the tank car. I did get a chance to run it one more time, with the new blade. Performed better, but came to realize that track power just did not lend itself to well to feed power to the trucks, with them being wet/icy. Hence the conversion to battery. Will feed the tank car batteries to the RS-3's plug, then from the RS-3's plug to the rotary. Still need to disconnect the track inputs to it and rig the plug to replace them. But, spring is here and other tasks await. I am finishing up the tank car, painted it silver yesterday, will get on designing the decals.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I did get the tank car made for the rotary, based on the pictures I took of it in Cheyenne. I used some Ozark castings for the curved front/back, an old Delton frame, I think , but not sure, been awhile. Batteries and a R/C unit by Del Taprio reside inside the tank car, ends pull off to get to it.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Terrific modeling! WOW! Would be cool to see it in action


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, it's fun to run.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Two questions Jerry: What does the fan(?) in the rear do? And, curious if you've ever tried using lithoplate for your modeling. I use it alot in RC airplanes, as well as duct alum. The litho can be riveted with the tracing/dressmaker wheel like the foil. Bill


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, 
On the real one there is a fan back there, not sure what it is for, should have asked in Cheyenne, I guess. Mine does nothing, was on the B unit I got, so used it there in back, it is not hooked up to power. You can see the DPDT switch beside it that controls the front blade. The aluminum plate I use is from a little newspaper office in Kansas. Saw in their ads that they sold the used plates, so bought a bunch. I use them for straighter areas, but you have to glue them on, the metal duct tape has adhesive on the back, so is easy. Used them a lot on my CHallenger and 844 build and the centipede tender I made for them. See my web site.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry
I could guess the rear fan was for cooling the motor/drive system of the rotary blades.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The front blade for the rotary was found on Rayman's site: The impellers were bought new from http://www.marbeck.com/ Direct link: http://www.marbeck.com/vacuum_fans_eureka.html (Marbeck #430 impeller / Eureka part number 12988)


----------

